# Tagless labels washing care instructions



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know about tagless labels? My T-Shirts will be screen printed (white on dark colours). They are Gildan heavy T's. I'm having the labels removed and printing tagless ones. Do I need to include all of the washing care instructions on my tagless label? Washing symbols and all? Also, does anyone know where I can get the washing symbol vectors (for free?)


----------



## TheWorkingDog (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,

Try here. It may be worth bookmarking for future needs as well....
Washing icons vectors Free vector for free download (about 3 files).


----------



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Great link  Gracias


----------



## CRCimprinting (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't forget to include the RN number and where it's been made. e.g. 'Made in Haiti'


----------



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks CRC. Re: RN number; This is my first line of T's and I'm based in Europe; but will have to look into the equivalent here.


----------



## CRCimprinting (Apr 15, 2010)

The RN would be the manufacturer's number (e.g: Gildan's is 93846) I would assume this would be the same for apparel internationally as well.


----------



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for the info


----------

